

Change directory forwards or backwards though time. - unicode
http://www.lbackup.org/lcd_manual
New LBackup screencast online :<p>The 'lcd' command (a component of LBackup) allows you to change your working directory forwards and backwards though time within your backup set.<p>An introduction to the 'lcd' command, screencast was just released : 
http://www.lbackup.org/screencasts<p>The screen cast focuses on Mac OS X within a BASH shell.
======
ioquatix
Looks like an interesting command. How does it know the root of the backup?

